# Injured pigeon in my garden



## owlwise (Jul 31, 2018)

I have an injured pigeon with a wing that isn't sitting right. (I have no idea how the injury happens but it appears to be one of the two pigeons that regularly flew at each other in the trees up high on my neighbour's property.) The pigeon can get slightly off the ground but not enough to properly fly. They won't let me get close enough to really see - but I've been leaving it out a full water bowl and some very tiny torn up pieces of bread (I heard they can choke on larger pieces) but haven't reduced the quantity. I'm also getting some seeds later today to leave for it as well. I can't get close enough to safely take it to the vet without causing undue stress. Any suggestions about how to take care of him or her? It's a relatively safe garden and I don't get cats usually inside as it's hard for them to get in. Should I try building him or her a shelter if he or she doesn't get better in a few days? There is always shade in one part of the garden where the pigeon is.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You will have to catch him in order to help him. Where does he sleep at night? If on the ground, then just throw a towel over him when it gets dark. Bread is not very nutritious, rather offer the seed. If you take him to a vet, make sure it is a good avian vet and tell them euthanization is not an option. Hopefully the wing is just slightly injured and will recover with a bit of rest.


----------



## owlwise (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you. I did indeed get him seed from the garden centre as soon as I was able to leave so he is happily eating that. My only issue with capturing him at night is what to put him in overnight and when he wakes - my worry is he will injure his wing more by flapping in fright. Unfortunately the overnight vets all charge way more than I can afford to pay so he would have to stay in something until at least 8.30/9 in the morning when the vets open.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A petcarrier will do fine, otherwise a small box with holes in the top for some air. Put an old cloth inside so he he won't slide around. He won't move around in the dark. If he eats well the evening before capture, skipping the morning meal won't do any harm. 

You will need to catch him, a hawk can easily take him from your garden. The vet ought to set the wing right even if it is broken. Then you can build him a safe enclosure, for you will have to keep him a couple of weeks. Don't let the vet euthanize him, even if he will never be able to fly, he can still have a good life with you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our first pigeon was a critically injured feral with a broken wing who was nearly decapitated by a fan. We got her fixed up and she was our beloved family member for eight great years. Hope your bird has an equally great life.


----------

